

Mytechne: a site to record the history of programming langauges you've used - kingkilr
http://mytechne.com/

======
sumeeta
I wanted to enter my data, but doing that seems like too much work. Way too
much clicking and page jumping, and then it looks like I have to fill in dates
too that I’m not sure I can pull out at the top of my head. I think the UI for
that could be a lot better and can fit on one page.

I’m down with the idea, though.

~~~
jtauber
yeah, we're regularly trying to improve the UX. this is just the start (was
only thought up last Thursday)

------
jjames
Loved flipping through all the memories. Not sure how I'll interact with it
now that I've put most of my history in. I've sent it to all my co-workers and
I can definitely see it making for good conversation for the next few days. I
wonder what jtauber has planned for future interactions.

------
paltman
Great example of the power of django and piano to quickly build and deploy
sites.

~~~
giantfuzzypanda
what's piano?

~~~
jtauber
a typo of pinax

------
giantfuzzypanda
nice site, bad font choice, not very useful

~~~
jtauber
Myriad Pro or the retro line printer typeface "printf"?

------
sumeeta
jtauber: Have you thought of cool things to do with the data?

~~~
jtauber
yeah, we have all sorts of analytics planned

~~~
gtani
maybe some crosstabs

<http://github.com/languages>

Somebody from gith told me how the above was compiled, I've forgotten. #10-20
include: clojure, haskell, scala, C#, CL

